

Why Startups are Agile and Opportunistic – Pivoting the Business Model - nathanh
http://steveblank.com/2010/04/12/why-startups-are-agile-and-opportunistic-%E2%80%93-pivoting-the-business-model/

======
count
Are there companies that don't do this and are even moderately successful?

This seems like common sense; that old 'the definition of insanity is doing
the same thing repeatedly, and expecting different results' quip comes to
mind.

~~~
alexro
Many startups just go straight into the dead pool by running out of cash and
don't pivot either due to inability or to the lack of opportunity

------
spitfire
Nice to see someone mentioning John Boyd's work.

But you should really go straight to the source and download a copy of
"conceptual spiral", and "destruction and creation".

